# Blaupunkt Travel Pilot Lucca 3.5 welche Software ? HILFE !



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo an die GIGA Community,

ich habe da eine Frage. Ich besitze das Navigationsgerät  Blaupunkt Travel Pilot Lucca 3.5  und habe nur Westeuropa drauf. Ich wollte mir eine Software für Osteuropa bei eBay ersteigern. Kann man jeliche Software nehmen z.B. von Medion oder Falk u.s.w. oder funktionieren nur Software speziell nur für Blaupunkt ? Ich habe schon bei eBay gesehen, das jemand Osteuropa auf einer Sd Karte hat aber von Medion. Kann man diese auch nehmen ? 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen ! 
Danke schon mal im vorraus !


----------



## DrSin (26. Juni 2009)

eXtrem-Nvidia-User schrieb:


> Hallo an die GIGA Community,





Copy & Paste???

Aber BTW, ich meine die Blaupunkt Software ist eine Eigenentwicklung, kann sein das du andere Navigationsprogramme nehmen kannst wenn das Blaupunkt auf Win CE aufbaut


----------

